# CV boot kit



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Anybody ever had any luck with a CV boot repair kit? I was looking around for prices on a CV axle because my right front outer boot is torn, and I saw that they make replacement boots. My boot has been torn for a good long time, I'm sure there's no grease left in there, and it has to have been contaminated with salt, sand, water, horsepoop (don't ask) and everything else. I have had no problems with it, it makes no noise whatsoever, so I'm wondering if it may be worth changing the boot, cleaning it out real good and filling it up with new grease. If I can get another season out of it I'll be happy.
I know most of the negative people are going to say don't do it, it's not going to work, buy a new shaft, and so on. No offense, but what I was actually looking for is someone who has had experience with a boot kit, either positive or negative.
Thanks


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought the boot kit to replace one of mine. After getting the shaft out and looking at the new boot I knew there was no way I was going to be able to stretch the new boot out enough to get it onto the shaft without some special tools. I returned it and bought a new shaft. the boot kit was about $20 I think. I got a reman shaft with a lifetime warrenty for $50.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I change the boots( from napa) only when they are slightly torn and throwing grease.If it has thrown all the grease out and contaminated the joint I would not even concidering wasting my time changing the boot.U must remove the outer joint to change the boot and sometimes can be very hard to get the joint off. Anyway boot kits from napa are farily cheap compared to a new axle. We have good luck with the brand new axles. So so luck with the rebuilt. I would change the shaft if it where me but its ur dime and time.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ABES;656225 said:


> I bought the boot kit to replace one of mine. After getting the shaft out and looking at the new boot I knew there was no way I was going to be able to stretch the new boot out enough to get it onto the shaft without some special tools. I returned it and bought a new shaft. the boot kit was about $20 I think. I got a reman shaft with a lifetime warrenty for $50.


 U dont need any special tools U only need to remove the outer joint.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If I have to pull the shaft out to change the boot, then I might as well change the shaft. I was under the impression that some of the kits could go on with it in the truck.
I haven't found any great prices on replacements. I'm wicked poor right now, but I've also had problems in the past with reman stuff so I don't want to put Chinese junk in there. The stock originals lasted 11 years and took some ridiculous abuse. If I do have to go with a reman, who's got a good name?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Detroitdan;656485 said:


> If I have to pull the shaft out to change the boot, then I might as well change the shaft. I was under the impression that some of the kits could go on with it in the truck.
> I haven't found any great prices on replacements. I'm wicked poor right now, but I've also had problems in the past with reman stuff so I don't want to put Chinese junk in there. The stock originals lasted 11 years and took some ridiculous abuse. If I do have to go with a reman, who's got a good name?[/QUOTE
> 
> They do make some silly tool that expands a universal boot over the axle but u still need to remove knuckle to use it and I also know no one that has ever used that tool. I cant imagine it would fit that good. I cant remember who makes the napa ones, we in most cases get them from napa or another local parts store The china maybe cheap,but no problems so far. And ive yet to have one of them clack when I put it in, like some remans.I would be more concerned with warranty then name with a reman. Never know what ur gona get. Good luck


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

A link to that silly boot installer. I could not imagine using this.
http://www.toolsource.com/boot-installation-tool-p-96258.html


----------



## fakemam (Mar 21, 2008)

they use to make boots that were split down the middle and you could do it with the axle in the truck. the worst thing i ever tried ended up throwing it out and doing the job the right way. replacing the axle. for all the work your going to do to replace the boot it just worth getting the whole axle shaft this way you don't have to worry about the CV joint being bad from not having any grease in it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Your time, as well as downtime, is money Dan. If your poor right now, don't waste one and take a chance on the other....change the shaft.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

How bad is the boot? I went two years with a tear in the boot, I used 3m rubber tape and then super 33 over it.


----------



## M Runner (Nov 22, 2008)

If you're dirt poor right now I would just keep driving it until it starts making some serious noise. The correct fix is to replace the shaft, don't do it until you have to or can afford to.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

M Runner;658958 said:


> If you're dirt poor right now I would just keep driving it until it starts making some serious noise. The correct fix is to replace the shaft, don't do it until you have to or can afford to.


Or until it fails during a snow event.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The full boot kits aren't bad, I'd skip the split boots though. This is coming from my experience on my Dakota where removing the shaft, replacing the boot and reinstalling is about a 45 minute job though I don't know about your Chevy.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

festerw;659023 said:


> The full boot kits aren't bad, I'd skip the split boots though. This is coming from my experience on my Dakota where removing the shaft, replacing the boot and reinstalling is about a 45 minute job though I don't know about your Chevy.


If u want to install a boot kit on an axle that has had all the grease thrown out of it and gotten dirt and debris in it. To do it all over again when it fails go for it :salute:

Boot kits are great If u have a little know how. Getting the joint off the shaft can be a real pain if that inside clip is over spread and it needs to break to come off. I would only concider doing a boot if it is cracked and still has grease in it and the grease is not gritty.


----------



## M Runner (Nov 22, 2008)

B&B;658972 said:


> Or until it fails during a snow event.


I've been an ASE tech for many many years. I've never seen a CV joint snap or fail due to a broken boot without making some serious noise first.


----------



## plow123 (Nov 27, 2008)

those replacement boots are a joke. go buy a new axle for the simple fact is less time consuming especially if you bust the clip in side or loose it. plus if salt and every thing else has been in there the damage is already done unless you want to do the job a second time.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

M Runner;659564 said:


> I've been an ASE tech for many many years. I've never seen a CV joint snap or fail due to a broken boot without making some serious noise first.


Then u should know better. Why wait til u get to that point?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

M Runner;659564 said:


> I've been an ASE tech for many many years. I've never seen a CV joint snap or fail due to a broken boot without making some serious noise first.


I have...several times. :salute:


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I think most all of us agree to just change the shaft. They couldnt be much easier to change and $50 is cheap for the piece of mind. JMO


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

M Runner;659564 said:


> I've been an ASE tech for many many years. I've never seen a CV joint snap or fail due to a broken boot without making some serious noise first.


I have had it happen personally.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

B&B;660086 said:


> I have...several times. :salute:


x2.:salute:


----------



## M Runner (Nov 22, 2008)

brad96z28;659794 said:


> Then u should know better. Why wait til u get to that point?


Why don't we read what the author of the thread wrote??? He's struggling a little bit financially right now. If the cv joint is making no noise at the present time there is not much harm in running it until it starts giving you some indication it's going bad. It's not like it's going to fall off tomorrow just because the boot is ripped. I agree the best thing is to fix it now, but if you don't have the money sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

M Runner;660537 said:


> Why don't we read what the author of the thread wrote??? He's struggling a little bit financially right now. If the cv joint is making no noise at the present time there is not much harm in running it until it starts giving you some indication it's going bad. It's not like it's going to fall off tomorrow just because the boot is ripped. I agree the best thing is to fix it now, but if you don't have the money sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> I read exactly what he wrote.Nope wont fall off tomorrow cause its ripped but it wont have much time with quoting here(My boot has been torn for a good long time, I'm sure there's no grease left in there, and it has to have been contaminated with salt, sand, water, horsepoop (don't ask) and everything else) No grease= big problem soon. When It gives u an indication It may at the worst possible time like plowing in a blizzard. Pay a little now or a lot later. Simple as that.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

brad96z28;659102 said:


> If u want to install a boot kit on an axle that has had all the grease thrown out of it and gotten dirt and debris in it. To do it all over again when it fails go for it :salute:
> 
> Boot kits are great If u have a little know how. Getting the joint off the shaft can be a real pain if that inside clip is over spread and it needs to break to come off. I would only concider doing a boot if it is cracked and still has grease in it and the grease is not gritty.


I'm not saying it's for everyone, just saying in my situation the boot kit was an acceptable option.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

festerw;660951 said:


> I'm not saying it's for everyone, just saying in my situation the boot kit was an acceptable option.


I agree if the joint had not gotten crap in it of had lost all its grease.


----------

